# BEST/ good night illuminating light for Yotes?



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm trying to find info & reviews on a good night illuminating light,,, so I did an OGF search & came up with this, BUT I can't open up the conversations to view,,,, don't know why!?

*SO,,, What coyote scope light works best for you guys, say over 100yds?
How many Lumen is needed?*

*
'Wicked', 'Night Eyes',,,, or something CHEAP like this; ( most don't state the wattage or lumins)*
https://www.ebay.com/p/Red-LED-Hunt...g-Night-Hunt-350-Lumen/2035829804#UserReviews

*'Wicked' lists 2,000 w, no Lumin ratings*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wicked-Lig...:12AAAOSw-81ZnKPF:sc:USPSPriority!44442!US!-1

Search;
#6 -Bulldawg
2 on the Night Eyes Gun _Light_ , honestly there is nothing wrong with an XLR 250 from boondock outdoors . But the night eyes gun light is a much better light with a much longer beam of light . I have a Night Eyes gun light and have ...
7 results in this thread


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I like moon light. That's all that I ever use.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Found this used at a very good price. Piggybacks scope. Piggyback a set of binoculars. Can adjust from pie plate up to about a ten foot flood. Through a good scope at fifty yards you can see the veins in a leaf, haha. I like it better than a spot lamp. Just opening up your options.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

ND3 works well. Have one mounted on top a Nikon on a Minney 14. Works well.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i was able to open both but had to scroll up on the 1st one. they are both on ebay. you might just go to ebay and do a search for hunting light. they have a bunch of them to choose from.
sherman


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Blazer makes a good light. 10 sub C on a waist pack. Great **** hunting light.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> i was able to open both but had to scroll up on the 1st one. they are both on ebay. you might just go to ebay and do a search for hunting light. *they have a bunch of them to choose from.*
> sherman



Ya,,,, A big bunch,,, that's my problem,,, too many to choose from,,, can't make up my mind, as usual.
Thanks


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

I’ve got the Wicked Lights kit and is unbelievable. Spot to flood adjustment,rechargeable and excellent battery life.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

They run away from my yellow flashlight but will stand still for the red light on my scope. Is red light the best or was it just a freak occurence they ran away from yellow light


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Muddy said:


> I like moon light. That's all that I ever use.


No moonlight lately.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Be patient. It’s coming. Moonlight nights with snow on the ground. I’m getting ready to fire up the motion detector soon.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Contact Joe at Night Eyes , great guy to deal with and even better lights . I have a couple of his headlamp/ scan lights and a couple of his gun/kill lights . Best there is on the market . There are many others that are comparable but ive been using mine for 10 years and never had a problem with them .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> They run away from my yellow flashlight but will stand still for the red light on my scope. Is red light the best or was it just a freak occurence they ran away from yellow light


Not a freak occurrence, they're fairly light shy. Red light is the best option.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,,
Well, here's what I ended up with,,, I went CHEAP! (as usual)
I took a chance ordering these green lights, but These things are nicely made, compact & very light in weight. They Easily Mounted on the .223 rail.
And OMG, are these lights BRIGHT!

I'm easily getting a 1/2 mile reflection off of street signs, with this green laser;
*(DO NOT aim it at aircraft,,,,,, or the city cop car sitting there, busting speeders! ;>)*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

And this green mini light will easily give you 200-300yds of illumination/ eye reflection ;
https://www.amazon.com/WindFire-Gre...A904TMW8KTY&psc=1&refRID=X75M1A6KVA904TMW8KTY

My friends & family ordered 4 sets of each & they all worked perfectly.
I also ordered extra rechargeable batterys for both lights.

So,,,, I'd say,,,,, if your a first-timer like me, & on a retirement budget,,,, These lights will work just fine! (& at 1/10 the cost!)

I got this fat 'ol possum hitting my bait pile just about every night,,,,,, He's about 150yds away & I can see him really good with the green light. He's like, asking for it! ;>)
I wonder if he would make good Yote Bait!?


----------

